# anyone with an e-commerce bussiness?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

...as their primary source of income? DH and I are thinking of starting a biz and could use a mentor...or at least someone to chat with about what it would take to get up and running. We have the idea, we have the domain name, we met with a trademark attorney last night, and now we are frightened because there is so much we do not know. 

Can anyone help us?


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Can't help you Missy, but it sure sounds exciting!
Wish I could come up with something like that.
Sounds like a fun adventure!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds terrifying to me! Good luck in your new endeavors!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

pretty terrifying is right.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Sounds cool! Goodluck!

Ryan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

No advice but wanted to wish you and your DH a great success in your new endeavor.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck, Missy! I'm not doing ecommerce, but am starting my photography business right now. The number one thing I've found is that you really need to get your name out there through conventional as well as un-conventional means. I'm not anywhere near where I will be in a month or so with my website and advertising, but the main places I will be using to propagate information are Facebook and Twitter. So many business use those nowadays to make connections, etc. Of course, not knowing what you're selling makes it harder to tell if that will be helpful to you or not. In either case, I wish you the best and hope that your venture will prove successful! I know how scary it is to do something like this!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy, I owe you an email !! Sorry! 

I was wondering if Kara couldn't help you with this. She's had merchandise online for sale for a while now, through etsy. PM her and see what she thinks.


----------

